# Help with Excotic Fruit Identification



## larry_stewart (Jul 13, 2008)

I love trying new fruits and vegetables, and today was no exception.
Problem is, the fruit I bought wasnt labeled, and no one in the store knew what it was.  I dont have a pic of it yet , so ill try and describe it the best I can, and hopefully someone out there has an idea of what it may be.

First of all, the store caters to a Spanish community.
The fruit is about mango sized, some were a little bigger.
It was Brown in color, with a light sandpaper-like feel to the outside skin
Firm ( although it could have been unripe and maybe become softer in time)
The inside was orange in colore
consistancy was like an uncooked butternut squash
Smell (only when cut open) was like almond extract
Taste, like almond extract with a little bit of sweetness
Had that dry mouth after taste thing going on, like after a persimon

good luck
Ill try and get a picture up ( when i can find my cam, since i lost it somewhere)


----------



## GB (Jul 13, 2008)

I have no idea, but it sounds delicious so I anxiously await an answer from someone who knows. 

What did they charge you for at the checkout since they did not know what it was?


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 13, 2008)

$2.49 a pound.  I only got one, and it was about 1/2 pound.

Whats so unique about it ( at least for me) is how closely it resembles the smell of almond extract.  I didnt get to the seed yet, as I dont want to disect the whole thing until i have some idea what im going to do with it.  My friend lives in Brazil, and she has so many fruits and vegetables ive never heard of.  Im envious of her in that respect.  She is awa on vacation, so im unable to ask her for a week.


----------



## GB (Jul 13, 2008)

It constantly amazes me how many more fruits are out there that I have never heard of. If there was one food category I would want to taste everything from it would be fruits. Rarely have I run across a fruit I just did not love.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 13, 2008)

Seed(s) ????

First guess        Sapodilla


----------



## Adillo303 (Jul 13, 2008)

This ? Sapodilla - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## 2belucile (Jul 13, 2008)

Larry: in this site there are small photos of different tropical fruits, and as sugested by Uncle Bob and Ardillo, check the SAPODILLA, also see Mamey  and Nispero. I love those fruits, but do not remember the smell  (my nose is good only for keeping my glasses on place). Good luck un your search!
Tropical Fruit Trees Catalog


----------



## Hoot (Jul 13, 2008)

It is, most likely, the Mamey Sapote.

Mamey sapote - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 13, 2008)

That Tropical Fruit Tree Catalog is awesome.
I never knew coffee was classified as a fruit.
Thanks, 2belucile.

​


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 13, 2008)

I think i will go with the Mamey Sapote
Althought, i think i should have let it ripen to become softer.
Oh well, Ill buy another one next week and let it ripen.
Thanks guys/ gals.  Great teamwork.  It was nice that we were able to come to this conclusion through my description.  NOw im going outside to pick a " Maxixe" from my garden.  A seed my friend from Brazil gave me.  Looks like a spiky cucumber.  Ill be tasting for the first time now.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 13, 2008)

Yep, it sounds like you have a mamey. The guy in the produce market here persuaded us to buy some a few weeks ago. Very sweet and pungent. He said the best way to use the fruit pulp was in a milkshake. So we did. Yummy.


----------



## Cooper'sMom (Jul 13, 2008)

If that is chico, then it is nicer if it is ripen. It has to be ripen before you eat it. Most people from the Philippines will make that into wine.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 16, 2008)

For all you who have not been able to sleep until i confirmed the ID of this fruit, I was at the store today, and it was finally labeled as "Mamey".  

Good job guys, now ill be able to sleep at night.

larry


----------

